# Wireless yet mobile broadband



## Lauren (31 Mar 2011)

At the moment I use 3 Mobile broadband which is great, however it involves the installation of software on a laptop. I need to also use a corporate laptop that will connect to the internet via wireless but it is a locked down build so I can't install my 3 mobile broadband software on it. Any suggestions?

Can I use the SIM card from my 3 Mobile broadband and put it into a wireless router?
Is there another solution for this?
I should also say that I work between the UK and Ireland. The 3 Mobile broadband costs the same whether I use it in Ireland or UK so would like something similar.


----------



## Lauren (31 Mar 2011)

So I think I have just found a solution to my own query.

[broken link removed]

Three Mifi looks good. Anyone any experience of it?


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Mar 2011)

No experience. I think all the operators do one. Its called a mobile hotspot. 

Basically a battery powered wifi router that uses a sim to access mobile broadband,


----------



## Wexfordman (4 Apr 2011)

Lauren said:


> So I think I have just found a solution to my own query.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Three Mifi looks good. Anyone any experience of it?



I got one for my elderly mother, for a number of reasons, primarily, simplicity, not having to install software, and coverage also, as I was able to locate the device near a window.

I didnt get ther the mifi device, they had a larger device with better wifi range and mains power. As she was using it as a h ome broadband connection, i htought this was the best way to go. Has worked out will. I woudl only get the mifi device if you plan to travel a lot with it, otherwise the larger 3g wifi router would be the way to go!


Also, the benefit of the larger devie, is it has wired ethernet ports also, if you want to connected network printers and/or network storage devices to it also.


----------



## jimmyd (5 Apr 2011)

i used one and they are good, i have a 3 Mifi with a vodafone sim in it - can link 5 devices to it.


----------



## flattea2 (6 May 2011)

The mifi is great and although you can install the software, you dont actually need to.

Have the 02 one and it works great.

Re: Can I use the SIM card from my 3 Mobile broadband and put it into a wireless router?

Yes you can


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 May 2011)

Lauren said:


> So I think I have just found a solution to my own query.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Three Mifi looks good. Anyone any experience of it?


 
My brother in law has that and he has no complaints. (I asked him about 3's coverage recently, so that's how I know he has no complaints )


----------

